# Truck drivers to shut down DC.



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Beginning Friday, thousands of anti-government drivers reportedly will converge on the Capital Beltway over the holiday weekend. Other protests are planned nationwide.
Truckers roll ahead with D.C. Beltway protest

I have picked a song for them to play while going through DC. 





Just wondering how much it will take before we see an Egypt style uprising. They keep screwing with the vets and it may just happen.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope it takes till Tuesday to clear the roads again.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I highly doubt it will amount to anything, I already posted why in the other thread.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Seeing some traffic cams pics with an impressive turnout already. Can't wait to see how it unfolds!


----------



## jbrown2036 (Aug 31, 2013)

I've always wondered if we would ever see things like general strikes over here. 

Probably not, I think the level of apathy is just too high for the average joe to rock the boat.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

From what I was told was that convoys (of 3 or more trucks) are illegal and they are subject to arrest and would be at risk of losing there job or having there record messed up. My family has a history and a background in trucking and of course the DOT treats the truckers like little sh**s! it's awful but I doubt any more than a handful of truckers would ever feel empowered enough to make an "illegal" convoy! 

I also doubt anything will happen from this but I would love to be proven wrong


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I predict multiple arrests, their trucks impounded, CDL's lost, asses raped in jail, tons of money spent trying to stay out of jail, wives sleeping with their neighbor out of revenge for ruining their income, and no more TA buffets for a long time to come. I salute the effort, but I wonder exactly what they expect out of it. It would be better to simply all go home and stay there till the gov is ready to come to terms on certain points. No trucks rolling will have a major effect. The truckers can hit the roads too in their personal vehicles putting a knife into any truckers tire who's not with them.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It's probably just a bunch of illegals driving into DC to thank Yomomma for their CDLs.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I predict multiple arrests, their trucks impounded, CDL's lost, asses raped in jail, tons of money spent trying to stay out of jail, wives sleeping with their neighbor out of revenge for ruining their income, and no more TA buffets for a long time to come. I salute the effort, but I wonder exactly what they expect out of it. It would be better to simply all go home and stay there till the gov is ready to come to terms on certain points. No trucks rolling will have a major effect. The truckers can hit the roads too in their personal vehicles putting a knife into any truckers tire who's not with them.
> 
> View attachment 2867


I agree all big cities would be in panic mode within 3 day without the trucks resupplying them.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

lancestar2 said:


> From what I was told was that convoys (of 3 or more trucks) are illegal and they are subject to arrest and would be at risk of losing there job or having there record messed up. My family has a history and a background in trucking and of course the DOT treats the truckers like little sh**s! it's awful but I doubt any more than a handful of truckers would ever feel empowered enough to make an "illegal" convoy!
> 
> I also doubt anything will happen from this but I would love to be proven wrong


I agree with you on this. DC will not put up with this. I wish them the very best and hope they pull it off.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Old Man said:


> I agree with you on this. DC will not put up with this. I wish them the very best and hope they pull it off.


I dunno, they can talk big and wave a big stick, maybe even throw a few of them in lockup overnight but I really doubt there would be any real charges brought, THAT would really bring people out.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

From what I'm seeing, only a few truckers are taking part in this. They should have asked the bikers to do it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The bikers, truckers and vets are all converging on DC this weekend. But I have to wonder whose side people will be on if the entire trucker protest consists of blocking traffic.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

indie said:


> The bikers, truckers and vets are all converging on DC this weekend. But I have to wonder whose side people will be on if the entire trucker protest consists of blocking traffic.


saddly I agree when you start to block traffic your support does NOT increase it falls. The more I think about it the less I think anyone will support there actions. Sure they are mad but so will be the drivers who do have to work and the people doing there job. would have been a better protest if they drove around the W.H. on residental roads instead of the freeway beltway.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I dunno, I think the majority of people will side with them, at least those who are liberty minded! 

Of course the FSA is already against it, and those who live in/around DC won't like the gridlock but I say to heck with them - the DC area has received just as much if not more than Wall St from all of the .gov shenanigans over the past decades. If we piss them off, 'good' I say! Let them know that their little kingdom and fat checks are pissing everyone else off and we aren't going to stand for it anymore!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like a low turn out. I bet the DOT will be laughing in there meetings tomorrow and will retaliate with thousands more random searches and inspections of truckers and there log books.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just saw a news channel report that so far there are "dozens" of truckers circling. They interviewed the truckers who said they are waiting on more arrivals and have it scheduled out to work in groups for 8 hour shifts through the weekend. I hope, for their sakes, that they get a decent turnout. It's been pretty well hyped and I hope they don't become a big joke because no one showed up, just like the Muslim march.

Don't know how to embed, it's not a YT video, but here's the news link: http://link.brightcove.com/services...kRNkBi1RYglqd0AIIsZiMZoqu&bctid=2737384807001


----------



## MtnPapa (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad to see Americans taking a stand, and getting noticed. The progressives better pay attention, because the people are waking up.

mtnpapa
www.mountainmansupply.com
"Durable Goods for Rugged People"


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It would be a lot more effective if the truckers just decided to withhold all deliveries to DC until the government shut down ended. I don't think congress id prepared for that kind of action.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Would probably void their contracts as a lot of truckers use brokers to schedule their pickups and deliveries. Now, if all of them suddenly "had engine trouble" and stalled out in the slow lanes, maybe, then they could make a dent.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> It would be a lot more effective if the truckers just decided to withhold all deliveries to DC until the government shut down ended. I don't think congress id prepared for that kind of action.


Except they won't be able to get paid and get to make a living... I don't think the answer is to get truckers to stop working...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I hope my first attemp at loading a picture works.
Mainscream media may be downplaying the turnout? Wish I had someone there, to give first hand information?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well they have to try something cause just going to work and doing the same thing day after day isn't working.



lancestar2 said:


> Except they won't be able to get paid and get to make a living... I don't think the answer is to get truckers to stop working...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I commend them for making the best effort they were able! Thumb up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

breaking right now, started at 9 sunday morning, truckers and veterans have torn down barrycades at WWII memorial and are moving to whitehouse.
texas vets are holed up at the Iwo jima memorial and surrounded by park police.
national news blackout. can only be seen on local dc tv channel 9. Washington DC news, weather, video, traffic, sports | Washington DC - Virginia - Maryland | WUSA9.com
pictures of trucks converging on dc on RideForTheConstitution.org | Lets Roll!
the state run media, even Fox are waiting for the government to approve the sanitized version.

we have had enough. let the revolution begin.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am ashamed of myself for being home, reading about this and not being in D.C. 

The rage is building. It is building throughout the nation. Even in those of us who are reading about the activities of the modern heroes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I went to the DOT traffic cam net for DC and discovered the cams on I-495 are "temporarily unavailable." Hmmm, maybe there's more truckers on the beltway than we've been led to believe.
So I checked the cams on Constitution Ave along The Mall closest to the war memorials. "Temporarily unavailable" or just plain snowed out.
However, all the rest of the cameras around the city seem to be working just fine.
So, I went to Arlington, Virginia DOT cams to check out the area around the cemetary (that's were the Iwo Memorial is), and guess what?
Yup. "Temporarily unavailable." All the rest seem to be OK.

Tuesday morning there is scheduled another major protest, this time by the leadership of all the Veterans Service Organizations - VFW, American Legion, VVA, DAV, Purple Heart, Jewish War Veterans, etc. I think there are something like 35 organizations taking part.

Our Forefathers would have been shooting by now. And Denton, my Brother, I share your feelings. My Great (X4) Grandfather was a Private, a Soldier Of Foot, in the Infantry of George Washington's Continental Army, who helped in his own small way to secure our freedom from tyranny. And I'm here, not there. It hurts, my friend.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

More honest news sites picking up the story. The Blaze, Breitbart, and a local DC radio station: WTOP.com - Washington, DC News, Traffic & Weather - WTOP.com

We will no longer be lied to by CNN, CBS, NBC, ABC, and yes Fox.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

A lot of the sites on Facebook are streaming some very impressive photos and videos. Some of my friends in DC are sharing photos and even one of Palin who is boots on the ground at the WWII Memorial. Pretty cool, their taking all the barricades and dumping them at the White House gate. I wish I were there.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife (a well travelled history buff) just told me that since we started watching this morning she can not get out of her mind the parallels between what we are seeing and the French Revolution that she learned about as a child in France.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Viva La France!!!! Viva La America!!!!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife (a well travelled history buff) just told me that since we started watching this morning she can not get out of her mind the parallels between what we are seeing and the French Revolution that she learned about as a child in France.


Who plays Napoleon?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife (a well travelled history buff) just told me that since we started watching this morning she can not get out of her mind the parallels between what we are seeing and the French Revolution that she learned about as a child in France.


Let us pray not. The French revolution was not a good thing.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is true.... It led to anarchy and finally to a communist oligarchy.

I wonder if we will be able to reinstate a new republic without introducing the erroneous fallacies of the current republic.


----------



## davidandrew (Oct 29, 2013)

Transportation of essential commodities would have stuck, These trucks only transport essential commodities.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

davidandrew said:


> Transportation of essential commodities would have stuck, These trucks only transport essential commodities.


Knowing my bussiness depends on truck drivers, to deliver us materials and return finished products, I am hardpressed on the issue. 
Also, knowing a few truckdrivers personally, the ones I know are owner/operators, they are barely inking it out. Would be an awefull hard choice to make.


----------

